# why pocket pits?



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if you look up the APBT breed standard its what, 28-58#'s? if you just got a good bread APBT there would be no need for mixed breed "pocket pits".
the true pocket pit is the boston terrier which descended from the APBT.

i saw an EB crossed with a pug the other day, it was a good looking dog. but the fact is, its still a mixed breed. all these people paying for "pocket pits" even tho they have pedigree's are getting ripped off, why not just get a dog of size and temperment and work eithic? theres HUNDREDS of working small breed dogs. my question is why pay 3 G's for a poorly bred dog? when you can get a great breed dog thats proved its self? there's so many people breeding out of ethic. 
i dont believe in pocket pits really i mean this is a staffordshire bull terrier. 
















what im kind of seeing is people trying to re-invent a dog that is already in its prime.

i guess what im getting at is pocket bullies; no im not hating on them, at all. i do like small bullies when bred correctly. is there a difference between a small ambully and a pocket bully?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Pocket bullys? or are there pocket pits as well?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the pockets either. I think I'd take a french bulldog. My uncle has three of them and they are just the funniest little dogs ever. They wanna work like the big dogs too it's so cute. Their boy Otis will actually go out with the collie and heard cows. Let me tell you watching a french bulldog heard things is one of the funniest thing ever. They crack me up they wanna heard the cows but the chickens scare the  outta them. They tuck tail and run from the chickens lol.

I saw this guy in front of wall-mart trying to give away pups. They were so cute they looked like pit pups but they were tiny. The guy said somehow his chi had mated with his staffy bull. The staffy was the mom. All the features looked staffy, but you could put them in your pocket. They seriously looked like 2lb pit bulls. Can you imagine their tiny little spring poles


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> if you look up the APBT breed standard its what, 28-58#'s? if you just got a good bread APBT there would be no need for
> 
> to be continued, Riley is waking up. dang it i was on a roll.... sorry im going to finsh up this thread in a couple hours.
> before you jump down my throat im not bashing them, let me finish the thread before you bash what im trying to say


LMAO @ To be Continued... TIME OUT! FOUL BALL RILEY!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG i seen an ad at a vet I was in , it said Mini hybrid pitbulls Im like wtf and had to take a look , they were chi x pitbulls and they guy was wording it like it was something amazingly new and charging like $1000 a pup. was ridiculous.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lolll yea you can't really charge that much for a mutt I mean come on. They do look really cute though


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol @ the picture of a chi mating with a staff.

I think the point of the pocket pit was because you've got your standard and XL bullies which are biiig dogs and some people wanted that, but smaller.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh if its the pocket bullies. I LOVE THEM , i love the size I love the look , I love the breed. But im big on any bully breeds we used to have a boston terrier and i always wanted an english bulldog I love them all.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever get a pocket bully, just because it'd be a lot of work to find a well-bred and relatively cheap one at this point in the breed. A lot of them I see offered up for sale are not in the right proportion for me, personally. I'd be afraid of them getting overheated going up and down my stairs, lol. I could see myself going the next size up though.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Around here mixed pitbulls go for more than registered pitbulls. My friend has a "pit" with a 2 inch snout lookin like a boxer face with a rounded head and the body of a pit and he says shes full pit cause shes paperd pr UKC and her "parents" are pits I told him he got scamed lmao, oh and she just turned 9 months and he bred her to some RE tri "pocket bully" male to make "blue bully tri pockets" but I know what you are saying about the "pocket" thing, why pay 3gs for a "pocket" when the breed standard is actully pocket, it's just SO many people are breeding for big pits that "pockets" are desirable to some, kings a "pocket" at only 16" and 45 pounds but imo hes not THAT bully like some are, Bella is a "pocket" and she is not bully and I could prob show her ADBA  and I may  time may tell


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

This is king hes 16" tall and about 40 pounds








This is bella (shes not e/w even tho the pic kinda looks it it was that the other dogs kept messing with her and she was tryin to run away haha) she is 15" tall and about 35 pounds









and they are both "RE "pockets" and keep up with my big guys well actully have more energy than them most the time.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Now, see, I could go for one of those dogs. 

I was talking more like this ...










Too wide for me.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

see k8n i love him lol , just personal preference is all some people will love that others would pass  heres my pocket she not as wide as him but deff more bully looking then the others posted above.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow angel baby shes a hottie with a boddie!!!! Wide and Low


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

lol. I guess I feel like ... if you're going to go for a dog that big and wide, you might as well go for an EB.  And I know in all honesty that those dogs are just as willing to play and have fun, etc, but I just ... feel so bad seeing it sort of waddle around -- and this goes for any dog built like a bully style or an EB style. Like you said, it's all personal opinion and what you like, and I'm def. not knocking the breed or any breed as a whole because obvs. they make great pets if you raise them right.


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

There was a guy on another board that called his apbt "pocket pits" because of the size...I think his kennel name was Hotter than hell kennels....He def had some little fireballs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i pesonally like both beeds eb and pocket bullys I think they offer different things different traits for each breed. I love the pesonality and the loyalty of the american bullys but I love the compact size of the pockets so to me this beed and size ae a pefect match fo me. I own classic bullys as well not saying pockets is the only way I go but pep has deff changed my opinion of them , i have video of he as well she doesnt waddle lol and can infact keep up with the rest of them. I actually thought she would neve be able to get on ou bed alone as its petty high but she surpised me last week when she flew up after luna lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> see k8n i love him lol , just personal preference is all some people will love that others would pass  heres my pocket she not as wide as him but deff more bully looking then the others posted above.


Awwwwwww she has a little beauty mark like Marilyn  She's so cute


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

People will always find a gimmick to attract buyers. The buyers want something that will be a novelty.

What standard says 281 to 58? I'm just curious.

Mine are pretty much 30 to 40lbs most are around 35lbs. I've had some under 30 who were not bred for special pocket size nor mixed.

King and Bella look like normal average sized APBTs. Nice looking dogs actually.

Have yall seen Shorty Bulls? They are another small, bulky bully breed. Most look like French Bulldog mixes to me.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have seen some shortybulls online and havent seen any I like , they do mostly look like over done french bulldogs and seen a couple looked like bostons on roids, but again I guess it goes back to what your preference are. I dont know alot on them though this is just my opinion from what I have seen online.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

truepits92 said:


> This is king hes 16" tall and about 40 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would consider those more apbt or staffy bulls, someone correct me if im wrong? great looking dogs none the less!!!!

its not my dog now but sativa was RE bred and she was about 45 pounds. small and thick, but she's gotten bigger i hear Krystal?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what if someone were to start breed pug/EB's, because they liked the traits it produced... hmmm. once again not hating on bullies i loved my sativa and hope my next dog is exactly like her.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Old_Blood said:


> People will always find a gimmick to attract buyers. The buyers want something that will be a novelty.
> 
> What standard says 281 to 58? I'm just curious.
> 
> ...





Nizmo said:


> i would consider those more apbt or staffy bulls, someone correct me if im wrong? great looking dogs none the less!!!!
> 
> its not my dog now but sativa was RE bred and she was about 45 pounds. small and thick, but she's gotten bigger i hear Krystal?


TY GUYS!!! I do love the way they look too  Iv gotta get better pick of all my guys for yall to pick apart just need a camera men  haha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i would love to see pics of your dogs!


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i would love to see pics of your dogs!


Me too, im always asking "are his legs getting longer that his tail dosent look so long" or "is his chest gettin deeper yet" or "is she leaning too far back in the front or is that because her back legs are too far back?

when im practiceing stacking lmfao people get so mad at me im like I JUST WISH YOUD LEARN TO STACK SO I CAN LOOK AND LEARN AND STUFF ... my solution is that I am training my lil cuz to stack and then I can look and get some good pics  im worried that none of my guys have deep enough chests  it's buggin me but im tall so maybe I just cant see


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Its all genetics bro, you have good looking dogs. A trick with stacking is you have to have a good stay sommand. Stay as in don't even move a lil bit lol. 
I was doing some measuring on nismo and having himb stack, and I haven't worked with him stacking in a few months


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Its all genetics bro, you have good looking dogs. A trick with stacking is you have to have a good stay sommand. Stay as in don't even move a lil bit lol. 
I was doing some measuring on nismo and having himb stack, and I haven't worked with him stacking in a few months


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

btw i finshed my OP if anyone didnt notice


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Boston Terriers's are descendants of APBT? I heard PUGS are too...Is this true?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

To be honest, I'd get a staffy bull before a pocket bully


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you go Trev  Here is Tiva last time I had her over at the house for a visit. She is gettin to be a stocky little momma


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

staffy bulls and am. bully's are totally different, different in almost every way. 
boston terriers are indeed descendents of APBT's, i have heard nothing of the pug being a descendent. hopefully some one could answer that for sure for you.
i wouldnt think so, pug is a chinese breed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> if you look up the APBT breed standard its what, 28-58#'s? if you just got a good bread APBT there would be no need for mixed breed "pocket pits".
> the true pocket pit is the boston terrier which descended from the APBT.
> 
> i saw an EB crossed with a pug the other day, it was a good looking dog. but the fact is, its still a mixed breed. all these people paying for "pocket pits" even tho they have pedigree's are getting ripped off, why not just get a dog of size and temperment and work eithic? theres HUNDREDS of working small breed dogs. my question is why pay 3 G's for a poorly bred dog? when you can get a great breed dog thats proved its self? there's so many people breeding out of ethic.
> ...


WELL rounded point! I agree totally, Boston is the pocket pit or pocket bully; the ORIGINAL there are BT that look like a Pit/Boston mix with incredible dexterity and intelligence most ppl think they are mutts and TRUE BT breeders or conosuers(spelling?) will keep those as part of their brood stock.
GOOD POST:goodpost:

@ the RE pockets posted, LOL those are more APBT like than most RE dogs I see, LOL pockets ?? DO people not understand the APBT in its purest form is not a big dog? :goodpost:

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> WELL rounded point! I agree totally, Boston is the pocket pit or pocket bully; the ORIGINAL there are BT that look like a Pit/Boston mix with incredible dexterity and intelligence most ppl think they are mutts and TRUE BT breeders or conosuers(spelling?) will keep those as part of their brood stock.
> GOOD POST:goodpost:
> 
> @ the RE pockets posted, LOL those are more APBT like than most RE dogs I see, LOL pockets ?? DO people not understand the APBT in its purest form is not a big dog? :goodpost:
> ...


thanks buddy. i've just been kinda puzzled by why people try to re-invent dogs that are already in their prime, they're out there you just got to know what you want, what breed, what characters/traits, size. 
and yes in the purest form the APBT is not a big dog at all. 
good post FH

dangggg sativa is looking good!!!!!! i miss that girl, shes growing into a fine dog. thank you!!! i love seeing new pics of her.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The pug is older than most european breeds.. It was obtained in EARLY EARLY trade along the "forbidden route" or "road to silk valley" or one of 1000 names when early fighthing mastiffs from Angland were taken with them along the journey obviously back then adults and pups went so the pups would be adults for the journey back or for replace the adult traded vice verse.. all of this is ibid in many different historical documents that have nothing to do with dogs really other than notating the occurance.

Pugs were orginally fighting dogs, and lap dogs.. LOL a pug IRONICALLY found its way back to England and into the Kings Ch [] bred bulldog aka ST .. after that was the founding of the "English Bulldog" and King George II I think because King Phillip did similar things in France, and the English [] dog was then renamed Staffordshire for the area from which it was bred and popular and the Manchester for its, manchester terrier is where the English white fighting terrier comes from and manchesters are still damm fine dogs.

NO NEED FOR A POCKET PIT SO TO SPEAK cause they are all ready there.. .

but I would like to see what happens if you take an athletic bloodline BT and took it to a Manchester, LOL NOW THAT would be a pocket pit.. LOL SCARCASM .. I think they would be alot like pocket bullies. LOL more athletic and probably HA as hell.

APBT is 28-55lbs in most cases and I like the ones 30 and under, LOL I love them lil firecrackers...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Any time. I bet she'll be happy to see you guys when you come for a visit  Things have been a little crazy with the holidays and all but I'll make sure to take some new pics of her for you soon


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Pocketpits are a gateway APBT


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks Krystal! i miss her soo much still, it still sucks. lol.

a gateway to APBT's?
whats that mean?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Gate way like gateway drug. I think right now that designer dogs are just the "it" thing. I have two dogs that have RE in back of there peds. but I really had no intentions of having a bully. I think of them more as pitterstaffs. I find this acceptable cause I feel like there really was no intention on mixing breeds. just two different ideas of the breeds for a long time. I really am perplexed by the reason for the Am bullies. I have always thought that their really was no need for them. Because their is a breed that could fill any spot for any Bully. 
With that said I realize that the people that have them are really passionate about them and love them so much. See my brother with his Am bully helped me to know that some things just fit. So all i know is they are here to stay and lets just hope that the "craze" dies down so that we don;t have to see them over populating shelters one day. Like we have to see APBT.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> see k8n i love him lol , just personal preference is all some people will love that others would pass  heres my pocket she not as wide as him but deff more bully looking then the others posted above.


^Looks bully to me


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

truepits92 said:


> This is king hes 16" tall and about 40 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The top pup does not look like an APBT to me


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you for your 2 cents...^^^

@rudy, yeah sadly its getting to be designer dogs. the working dogs doesnt have its place in the u.s. like it used to, theres not a huge need for working breeds. which is sad.
i love mix dogs, nismo is for sure a mix, and wouldnt change it for the world. so im not saying i dont like mixed breeds because i do. but its frustrating when people are trying to inventing a breed thats already in its prime. lol.

i do believe the am. bully is different breed, they're not as dog agressive than the APBT. they're temperment is a lot different, they're structure is different, i believe a correctly and good bred am. bully has its place in the world for sure.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i do believe the am. bully is different breed, they're not as dog agressive than the APBT. they're temperment is a lot different, they're structure is different, i believe a correctly and good bred am. bully has its place in the world for sure.[/QUOTE]

Oh I do to. i just feel that the reasons they were started in the first place was uncalled for. i feel that some one could have done research and found there was already breeds out there that could have served the same purpose of the Am. Bully. Same as what your saying about the pocket bullies.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jrama said:


> The top pup does not look like an APBT to me


what does he look like? in that pic he is 10 months.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

truepits92 said:


> what does he look like? in that pic he is 10 months.


I am a big fan of the Sorrells dogs and they produce many that look like ling only a lil taller.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> I am a big fan of the Sorrells dogs and they produce many that look like ling only a lil taller.


Thank you, 
IMO hes pretty standard, hes slightly bully but still fits standard measurements just slightly top heavy but he is UKC and thats how they are, Hes DEFF not over done or an Am Bully but hes not refined like all my others. Last but not least he IS athletic and can jog 3 miles with no prob, hot or cold. He is a ball of energy and has some certian sparks that I dont see in my others, Happy Go Lucky for sure.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He is nice looking I like a good black and tan.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

TY it took me a while to find one I really liked the build of, same with bella... OMG when my friend asked me for help lookin for his next pup I looked hgh and low because he wanted "razors edge" but I did not want him to just jump on some bully parents because they were big and stuff so be eventully found her and shes not from "a breeder" to say but has some good dogs in her lines, they are both off of nice good lookin parents.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I dunno. Just his features and markings dont look like a pit. His face also. Not tryin to be mean. Was just curious if it was full blooded


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jrama said:


> I dunno. Just his features and markings dont look like a pit. His face also. Not tryin to be mean. Was just curious if it was full blooded


His head is a lil big but the black and tan marking are as old in this breed as any you can find.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jrama said:


> I dunno. Just his features and markings dont look like a pit. His face also. Not tryin to be mean. Was just curious if it was full blooded


Yes and we are working on WP training and conformation training. So don't worry, if he dosent fit the standards of The American Pit Bull Terrier he will not make other non APBT looking dogs, not to worry there buddy ol pal


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

truepits92 said:


> Yes and we are working on WP training and conformation training. So don't worry, if he dosent fit the standards of The American Pit Bull Terrier he will not make other non APBT looking dogs, not to worry there buddy ol pal


hehehe. chuckle
Just wondering how is king bred does he have sorrells in him?


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> hehehe. chuckle
> Just wondering how is king bred does he have sorrells in him?


hold on lemme look on peds and see, his 4 gen is rock streams and razors edge. 
HIGHLANDER IS MOMS GREAT GRAND DAD on his dams sires side.
DEVILSDEN  IS HIS DADS GREAT GRAND DAD on his sires dams side


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

The simplest answer is:

Money.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive got a brilliant idea! why dont we just whack a few more culls out of our litters and sell them with a stupid price and promote dodgy breeding practices then we can specialise in selling curs. 
Thats pretty much what happened , a bunch of people with no idea of genetics or breeding bought the newest fad dog and then when the culls came out due to poor byb they put a label on them and sold them, twenty years later they have more support and coverage than the dog with the original standard dog the apbt.

The Proper stafford[staffbull] id far from being in its prime, they havent been in their prime since they were made a show dog and taken out of the pit. However there are still a few old timers who have a decent working standard and have them working with patterdales digging foxes and in some places badgers.

Think about it, Pocket bullies , and triple xl, or xl bullies are just culls the moronic breeder wanted to sell to line their greedy little mitts. Its logic who in their right mind would think it would be a great idea to breed a dog that trips in its own feaces and dies when its over thirty degrees celcius, poor genetic colours, every dog has a fault in its structure.

The fad is to far gone and there are here to stay i have no doubt but it doesnt mean i have to like them, and i do have the right to my own opinion.
I truly think having three different types of bullies is just greed and what there isnt realy three standards some dicks just changed a word here or there? Dodgy registries with dodgy peds with dodgy dogs.

I am all for the support of the bullies as their own breed but all that is just too much too soon poor Dave Wilson must be astounded at what people have done to his breed since its inception and not in a good way.
Lowest dog prize? Widest head? come on its simply a way to put a price tag on a bunch of dogs that shouldve been culled from the breeding program. They have just confused themselves and everyone involved.

Sorry if i offend any members who have xl or pocket bullies, i am not talking about your dogs i am talking about the moronic breeders who started selling these as some kind of bully standard.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

On a different note Tatonka kennels[Bert sorrells ex wife] breeds a hell of a lot of great sorrells blood down from Berts stock she got of her own they are pure sorrells dogs and have featured that tri colour stuff for decades and so has Bert, there are plenty of tri coloured apbts around they just are no as popular as the others.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Well said junkyard... Well said


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

NICE POST JUNKYARD!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great post JY, i agree with the others.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

only thing I would say is it is not just pocket bullys there is alot of all distorted traits going around like JY said who ever came up with some of the title classes at ABKC shows and stuff was CRAZY and were not thinking TRUE APBT they just needed classes for the dogs that were "pits" but extramly "bully". I commented on someone vid on youtube the other day becasue he was saying that his dog was one of the best American Pit Bull Terriers in the country and I said???? that dog is an american bully, do you even KNOW the standards of an APBT ?? and he messaged me a whole schpeel about how his dogs are top chs and BS because they only thing they could win is one of them contests


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

As convoluted and confusing as the ABKC and or Bullies in general may seem many of the breeders have pulled away from the name Apbt and from the blanket term pitbull altogther knowing full well that what they are breeding doesnt fall into the above category. The ABKC was most certainly created with that thought in mind. Many of the breeders within the ABKC are fully aware of the mixing that takes place and there is some glaring examples of this. I foresee as time goes on many with unquestionable FB traits in their productions will be outed as many breeders step up and ask for change. Many already are.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Lex'sFart said:


> As convoluted and confusing as the ABKC and or Bullies in general may seem many of the breeders have pulled away from the name Apbt and from the blanket term pitbull altogther knowing full well that what they are breeding doesnt fall into the above category. The ABKC was most certainly created with that thought in mind. Many of the breeders within the ABKC are fully aware of the mixing that takes place and there is some glaring examples of this. I foresee as time goes on many with unquestionable FB traits in their productions will be outed as many breeders step up and ask for change. Many already are.


we know the breeders are aware of the mixing goes on, the question has been asnwered, "bad breeding ethics". the real challenge is educating everyone that goes out and wants a big bad "pitbull". and them selling some dogs full and well that they're just some fab.


----------



## Lex'sFart (Dec 30, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> we know the breeders are aware of the mixing goes on, the question has been asnwered, "bad breeding ethics". the real challenge is educating everyone that goes out and wants a big bad "pitbull". and them selling some dogs full and well that they're just some fab.


I'm assuming you meant "fad" and if we're still discussing pocket bullies I strongly doubt those in the market for a "big bad pitbull" would find a pocket to suit them.

Going back to what i mentioned since you doubt it's relevancy to the discussion, the further the ABKC separates itself from the Apbt the further it will help your cause.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Lex'sFart said:


> I'm assuming you meant "fad" and if we're still discussing pocket bullies I strongly doubt those in the market for a "big bad pitbull" would find a pocket to suit them.
> 
> Going back to what i mentioned since you doubt it's relevancy to the discussion, *the further the ABKC separates itself from the Apbt the further it will help* your cause.


your assumption with my spelling is correct. i tend to type and post, i really dont have the time to thoroughly read each and every post. 
i agree with you, i didnt doubt your posts revelency whatsoever, it added to the dying discussion lol. 
i agree with you totally. 
i really only see two problems with the breed; one is the buyers the am. bully world attracts and produces.
two the bad breeding, like unhealthy structure


----------

